# Dewy



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

This looks good. I want to try to make a book link so I can order it..Maybe I'll get it right this time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Woo hoo, It worked!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

You know you have a "Preview" button under your post text box?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, I used it until I got it right..or I thought it was right.  Did I mess it up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yes, I used it until I got it right..or I thought it was right. Did I mess it up?


No! Not at all. I meant... you can _tell_ if you "got it right" or not by using the Preview button... without actually posting. 

I was being facetious. Sorry.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I downloaded a sample of that one this morning!

Has anyone read the _Warriors_ books? Some say it's similar to _Watership Down_, except with cats. Jusy wondering if anyone is familiar with the series at all.

-X-


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Xia said:


> I downloaded a sample of that one this morning!
> 
> Has anyone read the _Warriors_ books? Some say it's similar to _Watership Down_, except with cats. Jusy wondering if anyone is familiar with the series at all.
> 
> -X-


I haven't read them. I _have_ read Tailchaser's Song, which tries to be a Watership Down with cats, but while it's decent fiction, it pales by comparison. The author (Tad Williams) makes the same mistake that most authors make when trying to write books with animal protagonists: He makes Tailchaser into a human shaped like a cat rather than really getting into a cat's brain and letting Tailchaser be fully a cat who the reader has to grow to understand and appreciate _as a cat_.

This is the magic of Watership Down. You have to become partly rabbit to empathize with the characters.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

If cats could talk they were probably argue that they _are_ human, but that's just my take on things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I tested that link a lot.  The first time I posted some the looked good but went off to nowhere land.  sort of dead ended in the information highway

I was messing with you a little back a little.  I have a lot of forum experience but I've not used a link maker like this before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> If cats could talk they were probably argue that they _are_ human, but that's just my take on things.


Actually, they'd state emphatically that they are *cats*, dammit. And they are the superior life form on the planet. They carefully domesticated humans into pets who will assist and care for them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I tested that link a lot. The first time I posted some the looked good but went off to nowhere land. sort of dead ended in the information highway
> 
> I was messing with you a little back a little. I have a lot of forum experience but I've not used a link maker like this before.


If the Internet is the Information Superhighway, are emoticons and "leetspeak" the litter and stray socks we have to look at as we drive by?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, they'd state emphatically that they are *cats*, dammit. And they are the superior life form on the planet. They carefully domesticated humans into pets who will assist and care for them.


Clearly you've never met my cat. He's part dog part toddler.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

> Has anyone read the Warriors books? Some say it's similar to Watership Down, except with cats. Jusy wondering if anyone is familiar with the series at all.


It's been awhile since I read the first couple of these- I enjoyed them but don't think they are on par with Watership Down. I have gotten the first one on my Kindle but haven't reread it yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Clearly you've never met my cat. He's part dog part toddler.


He's a dawdler?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, they'd state emphatically that they are *cats*, dammit. And they are the superior life form on the planet. They carefully domesticated humans into pets who will assist and care for them.


All my kitties here agree 100% and have fully domesticated their humans.

The ancient Egyptians had it right when they made
CAT a God.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Let's just say he comes whenever you call him, and cries when he's lonely. He's not very catlike.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> This looks good. I want to try to make a book link so I can order it..Maybe I'll get it right this time.


WOW, a kitty book. I just downloaded the sample and will try it sometime. 
I bet Dewy will have lots of neat adventures to tell us about.
I love how they thought of his name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

sailor said:


> All my kitties here agree 100% and have fully domesticated their humans.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians had it right when they made
> CAT a God.


That's the way the spoiler block is SUPPOSED to work! You are supposed to have to click-drag over the box to see it, to prevent accidental peeking. Is it the colored text that makes that happen?


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I haven't read them. I _have_ read Tailchaser's Song, which tries to be a Watership Down with cats, but while it's decent fiction, it pales by comparison. The author (Tad Williams) makes the same mistake that most authors make when trying to write books with animal protagonists: He makes Tailchaser into a human shaped like a cat rather than really getting into a cat's brain and letting Tailchaser be fully a cat who the reader has to grow to understand and appreciate _as a cat_.
> 
> This is the magic of Watership Down. You have to become partly rabbit to empathize with the characters.


Good to know. Thanks. I'll probably pass on it then. I _*adore*_ Watership Down and would probably get annoyed if I felt the authors were trying too hard to be like WD.

On a side note... I used to know a guy named Tad Williams. And he had a lot of cats when I knew him, too. He had several of those kinds with the extra toes (so cute those are!). Hmm, I wonder if it could be the same guy? Nah, doubt it. I don't recall him being a writer, I think he was a cabinet salesman.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a Tom that had 2 extra toes on his front paws.  His front feet were massive.  Each foot had one claw I had to watch carefully and trim on occasion because it grew in a curl and could go right into his feet.  

He got killed by a car when I moved to TN to live with my brother for a while.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's the way the spoiler block is SUPPOSED to work! You are supposed to have to click-drag over the box to see it, to prevent accidental peeking. Is it the colored text that makes that happen?


Don't know what you mean since I am computer illiterate (as well as some reading...but we won't go there)

By the colored text, I just use what color I want to write in like Navy, and then when I want to emphasize a word I just click on the Glow and then type in what color I want it to Glow, default is red. I am a nonconformist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Sailor:  Never mind.  I figured it out.  You aren't using the spoiler block.  It's the "glow" function that is kicking in and making it look like that.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jim, I figured out what you wanted. Don't tell anyone 



Spoiler



how does this look? It is the glow inside the spoiler! Woo Hoo, I got something here!





Spoiler



how does this look? It is the glow inside the spoiler! Woo Hoo, I got something here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Spoiler



not quite right but good. I think the glow meses up how tge spoiler works


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> not quite right but good. I think the glow meses up how tge spoiler works


Triple click on one of the spoilers I made and then it works. Makes people have to figure out how to get the spoiler to work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lynn said:


> It's been awhile since I read the first couple of these- I enjoyed them but don't think they are on par with Watership Down. I have gotten the first one on my Kindle but haven't reread it yet.


I got the first one on my K for my grandson, but he hasn't read it yet. Maybe that's because I can't let Gertie I leave my hands.

I never read Watership Down because of the horrible reviews the movie got. Maybe it's time I tried it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Never judge a book by a movie review.  hehe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I got the first one on my K for my grandson, but he hasn't read it yet. Maybe that's because I can't let Gertie I leave my hands.
> 
> I never read Watership Down because of the horrible reviews the movie got. Maybe it's time I tried it.


The movie wasn't bad. It faithfully followed the main plotline of the book. But it completely failed to capture the magic, mythology, sentimentality and spirituality of the novel.

It is my very favorite novel. It makes me tear up just to write about it.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I never read Watership Down because of the horrible reviews the movie got. Maybe it's time I tried it.


I never even knew there was a movie, but I doubt any movie could do the book justice. The book is wonderful. It isn't a cutesy bunny story by any means. It is just really, really good. Alas, it is not available on /kindle yet. I've clicked that 'kindle this' button for WD so many times my computer screen should have a hole in it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Xia said:


> I've clicked that 'kindle this' button for WD so many times my computer screen should have a hole in it.


We should start a support group.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We should start a support group.


Ha! Yep. Hey, wait - this _*IS*_ my support group!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The movie wasn't bad. It faithfully followed the main plotline of the book. But it completely failed to capture the magic, mythology, sentimentality and spirituality of the novel.
> 
> It is my very favorite novel. It makes me tear up just to write about it.


Watership Down..Never heard of it. Do you recommend it??  What's it about again?

Warriors: My kids have the entire series and absolutely love it. I personally haven't read them myself. This series actually got my 9 yr old interested in reading.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Watership Down..Never heard of it. Do you recommend it??  What's it about again?


Pull my finger.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Warriors: My kids have the entire series and absolutely love it. I personally haven't read them myself. This series actually got my 9 yr old interested in reading.


Luv -
Is this the 1st book in the series? If so, I guess it wouldn't hurt to download a sample (and it's only $2.99 to purchase - oh, guess I'll have to post this in the Bargain Books thread, too...)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, that is the first book in the first series. Apparently there are 3 (eventually 4) different mini-series with 6 books in each series

Warriors
Warriors: The New Prophecy
Warriors: The Power of Three (4th book was released September 2; Next book released Nov 25.)
Warriors: The Fourth Apprentice (Future mini-series, not yet out)

There's also a longer book not part of the mini-series and a couple of field guides

Probably more than you needed to know....


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, that is the first book in the first series. Apparently there are 3 (eventually 4) different mini-series with 6 books in each series
> 
> Warriors
> Warriors: The New Prophecy
> ...


Good to know, I'll download the sample (I may be in middle age but I still love to read _good_ childrens books ).


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

> (I may be in middle age but I still love to read good childrens books ).


Some of my favorite books are supposed to be for young adults- but then I like animal stories, comes with being a vet I suppose. 

I think I made to Lewis Carroll finally


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't downloaded Dewey yet but plan to soon. I wonder if Herriots books on available on Kindle- I'll have to go look- nope no Kindle versions


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Grab a box of tissues. I just read the sample it was very good.

If you like animals stories try Marly and Me. It's going to be a movie soon. It's very good.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Grab a box of tissues. I just read the sample it was very good.
> 
> If you like animals stories try Marly and Me. It's going to be a movie soon. It's very good.


Yay!! Vampy's Kindle works!! And he still wants to talk to us even tho he (finally!) got delivery!!

(I did download that sample, btw. And can't wait for the movie. And, yes, we'll have a case of tissues w/us - sometimes Hubby tears it up more than I do when it comes to critter stories!)

So, V, did you buy the book after reading the sample? Hmm?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Harvey:  Ever consider selling Kindle tissues on the Kindleboards?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

No no no.  I am not buying anymore books until I finish the ones I have already.  If I buy too many and keep buying them, I'll never read them all.I have 3 or 4 books I must read on my kindle and 2.5 left in the Artemis fowl series that I bought before I got my kindle.  Whispernet is officially out of bounds until further notice.

I will get it someday in the future most likely but not for a while.  It reminds me of how I found TYPO almost dead in my backyard, not from cold but too much heat.  Took her to the vet and $425.00 later she was my cat.  I really have to stop doing that.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> [...] I really have to stop doing that.


No. Please. Don't ever stop doing that. Not ever.

Goodness, I love that name, "TYPO" - is it always in all caps? Do you say it in all caps?


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes you must tell us how she got the name TYPO.

I really must go to bed now- have to work tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I always spell her name in all caps. When she was little she used to mess with my hands as I tried to use my KB.. it caused more typos than usual so she was named for it. Both of my cats are pretty much one person cats but TYPO is extremely just my cat.

Fuzzy is curious but shy. I think she has another family down the street somewhere.



> Yes you must tell us how she got the name TYPO.


I was workin on it.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I always spell her name in all caps. When she was little she used to mess with my hands as I tried to use my KB.. it caused more typos than usual so she was named for it. Both of my cats are pretty much one person cats but TYPO is extremely just my cat.


OMkittyG - that is just the sweetest, cutest thing I've heard in just so long. *whipes tear*



Vampyre said:


> Fuzzy is curious but shy. I think she has another family down the street somewhere.


Ha - yes - we usually end up being that family down the street. Twice now we've been 'claimed' by two kitties that clearly already had human parents (aka "servants"). For whatever reason, they both chose to leave their homes and decided instead that they, in no uncertain terms, were moving in with us.

Personally, I blame it on my husband.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

OK, this thread is officially creeping me out.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> OK, this thread is officially creeping me out.


My fault?

Okay I'll go modify my post. (Sheesh - I just can't get anything right tonight...)


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

BJ-
Is that better?
-X


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Xia:  overt feminine egg-spewing schmaltz always makes me either want to point a finger and laugh or leave the room.  It's not your fault--it's mine.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: overt feminine egg-spewing schmaltz always makes me either want to point a finger and laugh or leave the room. It's not your fault--it's mine.


Oh. And here I thought you were averse to my usage of the P-word. Which is why I removed it.

Btw, I don't recollect spewing any eggs about (neither overtly nor covertly) whilst I was posting. But perhaps I should check with the others here in my living room, no doubt they would have noticed...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Xia said:


> Btw, I don't recollect spewing any eggs about (neither overtly nor covertly) whilst I was posting. But perhaps I should check with the others here in my living room, no doubt they would have noticed...


You might have put somebody's eye out!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

This looks like Dewy.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> This looks like Dewy.


Very cute. Have you posted any pics of Fuzzy and TYPO? If so, where at? I'd like to see what the critters look like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

We have a pet thread in the photo gallery.  I have a picture of TYPO. Fuzzy, Big Boy, Little Girl and Casper...Casper is my sister's bird but since it is the best picture I have ever taken and I play with him a lot, I included it.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Grab a box of tissues. I just read the sample it was very good.
> 
> If you like animals stories try Marly and Me. It's going to be a movie soon. It's very good.


I second that! It was a fantastic book! I've downloaded the Dewey sample a while back, but totally forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a very short sample, but a good one.


----------

